# Brutus, my 05 F-350 was killed today



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

My truck got clobbered by a young man driving another truck. He ran a stop sign and hit me broadside just behind my door. Spun me around several times and I clipped a road sign snapping it right off. Thank God no one was hurt ,but sure scared the crap out of me. 
This is my plow truck (or was) so now just at the start of the season I'm without a truck. 
Check out the pictures ,and please wear that seat belt.

Steve


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! Glad to hear you're okay. Too bad the guy who hit you was also okay. Seems like the idiots never get hurt.

You plan on replacing that truck with a new one or are you going to pocket the insurance money?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

dang:crying:..glad it wasnt in the drivers door...good thing...go get ya a new 07 CHEVY ...lol.....glad u werent hurt


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW, glad you are ok from that one. Thank goodness that truck hit the bedside and not the door. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow man !!!! thank god no one got hurt for sure . how fast was he going ?


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I'm glad nobody was hurt, but are plowguys the only ones beside news crews that always carry cameras?? rest in peace Brutus,LOL

This is what a caught at 3:am a few nights ago 50yds behind my house. Nobody was hurt*


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, I'll probably get screwed on this deal. If blue book is less than I owe then what? He claims he stopped at the the stop sign and then didn't see me when he pulled ,but what really happened is he blew right through the stop and hit me. I layed on the horn and tried to swurve but wow ,can't believe how quick something like that can happen. So now I need a plow truck. 
Don't tell fernalddude ,I sub for him.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Is that the new extended wheelbase F350 ive been hearing about? just kidding. Glad your alright. its too bad it had to happen so close to snow season. also your lucky you didnt get flipped.


----------



## Bob's 24 hour (Nov 26, 2007)

Hold on to you Dawalt tools..........looks like they were the only things saved.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Smitty58;439027 said:


> Don't tell fernalddude ,I sub for him.


Your secret is safe with us! Glad to hear your alright. How does your neck feel? Hope you don't start to feel it tomorrow. Hopefuly you can go and buy a nice 08' F-350. Oh yea he must of stoped, it looks like he just tapped you! How fast do you think he was going?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

im sure insurance will take care of you but its not a situation anyone wants to deal with....i hope it all works out


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

How does the passenger side look? It might be borderline repairable. From what I see a new front fender, new bed, rear axle and springs, and a little work to the cab corner and door. As long as the frame is not bent, they might want to fix it. Where did your other toolbox land?


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I just took the other box off 1 week ago so I could see when plowing. I would guess by the road he was going 40 and I was going 50. 
I was thinking about putting a flatbed on it. Right now I'm thinking just buy something cheap that will plow.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I SEE YOU Glad you ok But bet you will be sore give ya a call later got some running to do for about a hour...


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

depending on what your insurance contract says you might get screwed if they total it. i think the correct term is gap insurance, so if you total a vehicle you owe money on they wipe that dept out, so you do not continue to pay on it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

06HD BOSS;439051 said:


> Is that the new extended wheelbase F350 ive been hearing about?


No, I think that was the new 4-wheel steering model like GM! Glad you're ok


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ouch glad to see nobody got hurt. when u get out of something like that u go thank god that wasnt a honda. ya the idiots always live. what do they say ignorance is bliss


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Smitty, keep track of lost work time which is lost money. Make notes of the accident and the time after it. I guess the kid that hit you had insurance. When you talk to some one from the insurance company get a business card or a name and the time you talked to them. Make notes about the conversation. You should get a rental truck so you can keep working.The insurance company is going to try to settle with you quick so they can get it off the books.
A lady backed into the door of my company truck, the insurance company told me to get two estimates which I did and I had a check in two days. I could still use the door of the truck. Went to a junk yard got a door and fixed it my self. I just got the impression that the insurance company want to settle real quick since it was a company truck.

Steve


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!

wow. Glad your okay. That kid must have had to blow through because i dont think from a stop, that would happen. If that guy hit you about 2 feet to the left, bye bye.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad your OK. That looks like one heck of a hit.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

i thought GMC only made a rear wheal steer truck. Look on the bright side i bet you'll be able to plow some pretty tight U shaped drive ways. Glad your ok thanks for posting the pics


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I know exactly where you are coming from I had the same thing happen to me 4 years ago I was going55 and he pulled out of a driveway and hit me right behind the passengers extended cab door took out that door and the bed and rear axle like on your truck but no frame damage so the put her back together in 40 days I was done plowing for the season insurance paid for that to. About 15,000 for the truck repair and missed snow plowing. Glad you were OK the truck can be fix or replaced.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad your ok, that thing got hit hard! Hopefully you find a new truck soon.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

His insurance called me today. She asked all the usual questions I guess ,but the one that ticked me off was when I asked when I was going to get a rental. She said "well I haven't talked to my insured yet so we can't admit liability yet" WHAT!!
So we have snow in the forecast and I have other work to do and no truck to do it with.

Anyone know what percentage they use to determine if it's totaled?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Like everyone else, glad to hear your fine! From the looks of the pictures it wasn't that guy's first wreck. A red hood on a black doesn't match to me!!! I guess that is why his insurace co. is slow to admit fault. They're probably tired of paying on him!!! I hope you can get things all straightened out. Good luck!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

magnatrac;440040 said:


> From the looks of the pictures it wasn't that guy's first wreck. A red hood on a black doesn't match to me!!!


I always steer clear of people with mis-colored parts on newer cars or people with big dents. They are just accidents waiting to happen. Just today I saw a guy in a truck with a very cumpled front bumper. I thought twice about pulling out infront of him.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Smitty58;440022 said:


> Anyone know what percentage they use to determine if it's totaled?


I'm betting its totaled. your frame is prolly bent, obviously your axle is destroyed, your drive shaft was prolly shoved into your tranny, so thats prolly shot, so you should be good, where is that it looks very familiar


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

JeepCreepn01 - yea your right next door. I'm in Trenton ,but the accident was at rte 4 and Keister rd in Germantown.
The guy told me he was in another bad wreck a yr ago so I'm sure his ins comp loves him. He's 22 so you know where his rates are headed.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

That should buff out


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank god you are okay. That guy was rippin ***. He defintly didnt stop at that sign. In terms of the gap insurance someone listed before, thats only if he had that. I think it is a requirement now but I am not sure on the parameters of it.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well after numerous phone calls it's looks like I may get Brutus back. As it stands right now my body man thinks it isn't totaled ,but the adjuster will make the final call. 
So if it snows before Brutus comes home I'm in big trouble. I did convince the ins co. to rent me a 4 wd truck. 

Another interesting twist, I was thinking about putting a flatbed on so now if it's not totaled thats what I'll do. How long will it take to fix my truck? any estimates?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Smitty58;440620 said:


> Well after numerous phone calls it's looks like I may get Brutus back. As it stands right now my body man thinks it isn't totaled ,but the adjuster will make the final call.
> So if it snows before Brutus comes home I'm in big trouble. I did convince the ins co. to rent me a 4 wd truck.
> 
> Another interesting twist, I was thinking about putting a flatbed on so now if it's not totaled thats what I'll do. How long will it take to fix my truck? any estimates?


a. after that wreck are you sure you want brutus back? if it got into the frame the frame will never be the same. no matter how good they say they straighten it. once bent and bent back it loses strength and doesnt always stay where they align it.

b. last i checked the insurance company was required to give a vehicle of equal use for replacement. so they were suppose to give you a four wheel drive. dont let them fool you they can be slimy. i say you ask them for a plow and argue with them.

c. even if the other issue isnt settled or the other peoples insurance company hasnt come to a conclusion or isnt paying your insurance is required to cover the vehicle costs in the meantime as long as you have full coverage. they would then have to go after the other peoples insurance to recover the losses.

last time i knew.....


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

after a wreck like thatyou DONT want it back it will NEVER drive the same, so if you do get it back trade it in right away


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

just wanted to add its negotiable too. i was offered a check in a wreck once and i told them no i wanted more dollars. they decided to up the amount because i wasnt taking it and they opted not to argue any longer. what they want to pay you and what you want to be paid are often very different amounts. 
personally, i would tell them to keep the truck and take a check for the private party value of the truck and the boxes in back and move on. then they get out of paying out for the rental too. if you screw with them long enough you can make them eat that rental for a quite a time and they know it and will threaten to cancel but just keep approving extensions. tell them you picked a body shop for the work to be done but they cant fit you in for three weeks. and he will find parts he forgot to put in the estimate. so he will order them which takes time. they will have to cut additional funding for the new parts he found damaged. this can drag out for quite sometime. payup


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

you can tell the kid is a hazzard he has different colored body panels on his truck hah

hopefully you got a police report written up and figured out, so that way it is his fault

i had an elderly couple run me off the road last year.....driving side by side @40mph on a 4 lane road they cut over the line fast enough so i couldnt slow down and had to drive off the road, up a curb and took out a block wall in front of a shopping center...shoulda just let them hit me 

the old people kept on going....i had to cut them off sideways at the traffic light to make them stop 

long story short i called the cops, the old guy wrote down his insurance information and gave it to me and then drove off while i was on the phone with 911! told the cop and we ended up going to the old guys house and worked it out...they claimed they diddnt see or know or realize anything...and the inurance company wouldnt admit fault and still are reluctant to pay anything

plow frame was trashed, they ended up totaling the suburban because of frame damage and want to give me 800 dollars for it, which is still unsettled because i dont want to accept the offer and have to give the truck up for salvage....AARP OLD HEAD INSURANCE SUCKS!!!


GOOD LUCK.....get them to total it and cover your loss, you should have no prob going out and getting a new truck....an accident vehicle is never the same, ive had plenty and you know, the next truck i get is going to be bright safty yellow with 2 revolving blinkie lights so this way everyone sees me for now on


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

Glad your alright. Sorry about the truck that sucks that happen so close to the plowing season.:crying:


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Sorry to hear about it.

All else I will say is that you have very little inpiut into whether it is totaled or not. Everyone is saying to do this and that and tell them this and don't take that. Botttom line, they have a formula and every insurance company is different in how they figure it. They will tell you whether it is totaled or not. Once it is in an accident it is their vehicle. After that you can bargain a bit on price, usually only 2-3% unless you have receipts justifying things. Also they have to value and repair or replace the vehicle as it was, so they won't do a flatbed, or make any changes. You have to buy the truck to do that and then pay for repairs and it will run more then the check they will give you.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad to see your ok. If you look at his hood, being a different color, probably means that he has previously blew through a stop sign and hit something and replaced it. Just a bad driver.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Smitty58;440620 said:


> Well after numerous phone calls it's looks like I may get Brutus back. As it stands right now my body man thinks it isn't totaled ,but the adjuster will make the final call.
> So if it snows before Brutus comes home I'm in big trouble. I did convince the ins co. to rent me a 4 wd truck.
> 
> Another interesting twist, I was thinking about putting a flatbed on so now if it's not totaled thats what I'll do. How long will it take to fix my truck? any estimates?


Smitty, your truck does not look that bad to me. The rear diff is broke loss at the u-bolts, the pin on the bottom of the springs may be sheared off that can be replaced. Replacing the fender is no big deal. The cab corner,I would just replace the lower part of it so you do not have to cut out the rear window.The door looks to be dented on the lower right, I would bond-o that or they could put a new skin on it. The bed can have a new bed side put on it or they can install a new bed. You can find a bed for about $800.00. with out a tail gate. 
As far as the frame, if it is bent it would be miner and it is in the bed area, I say it could be straightened. If you are thinking about a flatbed for truck I would start looking now and see how much they cost.The problem with the repair cost is these body shops go by a book or software that gives the cost of the repair, all parts are figured at list. Like I said, the truck does not look bad to me. A friend of mine rebuilds wrecks and sells them. All of my company trucks have been totals that have been rebuilt. I have rebuilt worse looking trucks than that. I think a body shop should have it 1-2 weeks if they work on and not let it sit.

Steve


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Bike5200 - thanks, yea I think it can be fixed but I do worry if it will be the same after it's fixed. I am searching for prices on flatbeds vs stock beds. The body man said he can do a flatbed and the price should be a wash depending on what I choose of course. 
I am picking up a rental 4wd truck today ,but if it snows more than 2 inches I don't know what I'm going to do. Hopefully I can get my truck back before the big snow hits.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Smitty, In the picture the roads where wet for rain, I think the wet roads let the truck slid around which was a benefit to you not being injured and the type of damage to the truck.
If the truck is fixed make sure you get it aligned, the tires balanced and check for bent rims. I have a friend and his truck was hit hard. The frame was bent and when they where done he said it drove better than it every did. I have question the way these transportation companies haul trucks and cars from the factory to the dealers. The way they are chained to the trailers and bouncing around, I wonder if there might be some frame movement while in transportation.If your body shop is good they should be able to get it back in shape. Keep us posted, think positive and watch for idiots at stop signs


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Smitty58;438975 said:


> My truck got clobbered by a young man driving another truck. He ran a stop sign and hit me broadside just behind my door. Spun me around several times and I clipped a road sign snapping it right off. Thank God no one was hurt ,but sure scared the crap out of me.
> This is my plow truck (or was) so now just at the start of the season I'm without a truck.
> Check out the pictures ,and please wear that seat belt.
> 
> Steve


wanna sell me those mirrors off your superduty lol.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad to hear your OK! The truck can be replaced, you can't...but be thankful you where in a Ford!!!!


----------



## TWIZTEDSTICKERS (Nov 29, 2007)

Glad you walked away time for a newer bigger one now


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, I have been thinking about buying a bike or a small car to drive to work. Not anymore, if I had been in anything smaller than Brutus I probably wouldn't have to worry about plowing this year or any other year. I just thank GOD I was able to walk away. 
I'm driving a rental Dodge 2500 crew cab 4x4 diesel now while I'm waiting on the adjuster. 
This thing is like driving a school bus and tons of power ,but I prefer FORD.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

On a different note:
If anyone gets in an accident and you have neck or back pain make sure you get seen in the emergency room. ( or Any injuries sustained ). The injuries can show up 48 hours later. It does not mean you have a broken neck,back or bone. Some damage has been done to your body from the accident. It can cause long term problems.

Whip lash is real, I can tell you all about it. I got rear ended big time in my Bronco II. The Toyota the chick was driving went under my left frame rail and the gas tank skid plate.
Knocked the truck 30 feet. Now I live with my arms going nearly numb or tingly. So like I said, get seen at least in your Doctor's office. Make the offender pay for injuries you sustained.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a couple of cans of BONDO will fix that. It is all just surface stuff, nothing major.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You forgot to mention some big hammer work and pop rivets.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember, Ford's are built to last......well, most everything that is !


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

But trauma can kill even the strongest!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They gave me the same truck as a rental when mine was wreaked. Mine took 40 days to fix and it did'nt look that bad. If the body shop is busy they will leave it sit and then they will look at it. Then order parts and when they get into it they will find more damage. If they total it are you going to buy it back? If so I would be interested in the front suspension and grill and bumper and head lights.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

They are fixing it. First estimate is $13189 and the adjuster told the body shop that he knows there will be more. I'm putting a Knapheide flatbed on it so really after they put the new axle and springs the only body work is the fender and cab corner. The windshield is cracked as well so that is getting replaced. 
I have another company looking at the "diminished value". I should be able to get a substantial amount for that. I hope I get it back soon ,plowing yesterday with a Bobcat sucked.


----------



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

*its not your insurance that has to pay*

his insurance has to pay not yours. if his will not pay replacement then you can file with yours. I am sure that you have an under insured rider on your normal auto. you can also sue him in civil court for the damage, lost time and any other thing you can think of. I suggest you call a lawyer.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad you're OK! Hopefully the body guy is going to get you some of that $13k


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Glad your ok! good luck with ins and getting a new truck! How many miles did that truck have?


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

My truck has 44500 miles ,bought it new. The adjuster called again yesterday and told me they found more damage once they took the bed off. He named several things and said it added another $1700 so now it's up to $15000 damage. Still they are fixing it which makes me a little worried. But they put a value of $26800 on the truck so in their mind it's far from tottalled. I think they are nuts on the value, nada says $21500. In the end I'm taking it to a dealer to see what it's worth then go after them for the "diminished value". I imagine they won't say it's worth $26800 then,


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A car dealer my sister in law works for did a high dollar 2 week old Suburban that a woman wrapped around a tree. The insurance company paid $28,000 to put it back together! They actually got a new frame and bolted all the stuff from the wreaked one on it. Took 2 months to do.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah, that is not uncommon. I have head of a number of trucks getting new frames. Actually not an expensive option. The Ford place here did a frame on a Ranger with a new bed after a rear ender for $6000.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Are there any updates as to what is up with it??? This is one of those threads that you dont want to go to the "forgotten" area 4 pages back, lol.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I belive its still work in progress..Hes been on third shift but has had a rented skid for snow events but they did not happen last weekend. GRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I visited Brutus today at the body shop. It's almost done, they sent the wrong rear axle and they didn't catch it until after it was installed so that has to be changed. The gas tank and windshield are going in tomorrow. All of the body work is complete as well as paint done. I'm getting a Knapheide flatbed put on it so that should be a pretty simple job. So the body man told me he hopes to have it done by this Friday. Then I get to argue with Allstate about "diminished value". Renting a Bobcat to handle my accounts has been a pain and I missed out on helping my buddy Fernalddude but at least I took care of my customers. I have gotten pretty accustomed to driving this rental though ,2008 Dodge 2500 crew cab diesel. Hopefully everything will turn out alright on mine. I will post pictures as soon as I get it back. 

Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Glad to hear it is almost all done!!!! You will have to post up pics of the revived Brutus!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

good to hear


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I know i guy who has an '07 F-350 crew cab. He got hit by someone running a stop sign during a storm several days ago. They weren't going as fast but he was slammed right in the middle of both doors so he is getting new doors and step tubes.

Glad you survived. Seat belts save lives:salute:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Glad to hear your okay!
thats a nice truck, it really sucks as soon as the original suspension gets hit in an accident the vehicle will never be the same. but if your lucky and have a shop that knows what they are doing it should be fine.

whats important is that your okay:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you get the beast back???? I bet it looks 100x better than the wreck pictures


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

i'm not sure how your state is but in michigan it would have been his fault no questions asked. even if he did stop at the sign, if it isn't clear and you hit another car you would be wrote for running the stop sign!


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

BRUTUS LIVES!!

Yes it's back (finally) ,after 40 days and $16,000. Seems to be ok although there are a couple of minor things yet to fix. I am in talks with the ins company over diminished value. 
As you can see I elected to put a flatbed on it ,I like it (wife says I ruined it ,what does she know). I think it will be a better setup for work. I put my boxes on for now but may take them off when I figure out what I want to do ,so for now I can load up some salt.

So what do you think?


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good, I like the flatbed, much more practical & easier to work off of. I had a similar deal a few years ago & the insurance company was not going to pay for the 4 snows I missed until my attorney friend sent a letter to them & it was just a few days & I had a check in hand. Good luck with chasing them on the down time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It looks terriffic!!!!!! Glad to hear it is finally at home I bet you are happy as well too Good luck on finishing the BS with the insurance company


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

u might wanna put a flap in front of that back tire if not ull be throwin junk all up on the cab going backwards.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it looks nice, Congrats on finally getting it back!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks good, You can put some under bed boxes in between the cab and the rear wheels. The aluminum ones are not cheap, but they look good. What I don't understand is why body shops take so long to fix wreck vehicles. 

Steve


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats on getting your baby back . looks better than ever besides cooler and easier to wash under the truck


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, good advice on the flaps. I had not thought of that. I may put a box under the bed, I agree it would look good and fill in some of the space.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. I think the underbody boxes would be a nice touch and protect the cab some more from the rear wheel splatter. The flatbed was the way to go for sure.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Glad to see your ok lucky it was raining out or you could of rolled it.

I am so sick of people blowing stop signs I have it happen to around here at least once a week and it happened today to me and the guy didn't care. We don't have any cops in my town or the next town over there is just no laws to some people.

I also had a women sideswipe me last year on the highway at 70mph she was trying to cut me off to get off the highway and I had the trailer on the back. sometimes people suck :realmad:

Later.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

oooo...id be so pissed


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good I love flat beds


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

hey Smitty58, your from my neck of the woods. I live in the Hamilton area. I just caught this thread and the truck looks better now. Now you can get rid of that tail-gate spreader and go with a V-box and bulk salt, then you wont have to even get out of the truck to rip open bags.


----------

